# Anyone use GE silicon II



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

So, when my tank sprung a leak a few years ago, i had to take my fish to the LFS. Was totally bummed that i had to give my reds that i had raised over the years. Anyways i still have all my fish gear and was thinking about it the other day. Time to set the tank up again and get back into my long lost hobby. I have all the old silicon removed from the tank, bought some supplies at home depot including a couple tubes of GE 100% silicon II. i realize now that most people only have experience resealing tanks with silicon I and silicon II does state on the bottle that it is mold resistant. kindof worried that it might contain fungacides etc that may be harmfull to my fish once their in the tank. anyone have experience????


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You dont want to use that silicone, anything with "mold resistant" additives is bad news...

I believe on the back of the Silicone I it states its aquarium safe... just read the back and double check


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Use only "aquarium safe" silicone. You can purchase it at your LFS.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

yah i went back to home depot today and scoped out silicon I again and it said the exact same sh*t as silicon II, the i looked on GE's website and it gave roughly the same description for each, SO, im just gonna finish the tank with the II that i already have and test it out for a while with feeders haha.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

micus said:


> yah i went back to home depot today and scoped out silicon I again and it said the exact same sh*t as silicon II, the i looked on GE's website and it gave roughly the same description for each, SO, im just gonna finish the tank with the II that i already have and test it out for a while with feeders haha.


From another site:



> Do not use GE silicone II for kitchen and bathroom, it killed a dozen of my cichlids in a few days.


It says to use the BLUE tube of I not the red one, which also contains the mold killer....

Actually according to GEs FAQ none of their products are recommended for use, but i have read several DIY topics that came out fine with the blue tube... i guess the reason they removed it is because of the hastle of testing it in aquariums, and dealing with the dipshits and potential lawsuits when they used the wrong crap or an aquarium failed.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

hmm , yah if you google resealing aquariums the first hit is a DIY off of aquamaniacs. the guy who reaseals his 30g is using GE silicon I window and door. i saw that stuff at home depot today when i did my search around town. the kicker is that its not available in black which is my desired silicon color. it seemed like all the kitchen and bath in both GE's silicon I and II contained fungacides which was stated on the bottle. i am using GE's silicon II window and door so basically the silicon II version of what the guy is using in the DIY site. If the tank kills the feeders im just gonna say f*ck it and go buy a new bowfront lol. cross your fingers.

EDIT: ok so i found an awesome thread on this very subject, looks like either silicon I or II is fine aslong as its in the blue tube marked for "window and door".

if anyone else is interested on the subject . thanks for all the help bud420

LINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

micus said:


> hmm , yah if you google resealing aquariums the first hit is a DIY off of aquamaniacs. the guy who reaseals his 30g is using GE silicon I window and door. i saw that stuff at home depot today when i did my search around town. the kicker is that its not available in black which is my desired silicon color. it seemed like all the kitchen and bath in both GE's silicon I and II contained fungacides which was stated on the bottle. i am using GE's silicon II window and door so basically the silicon II version of what the guy is using in the DIY site. If the tank kills the feeders im just gonna say f*ck it and go buy a new bowfront lol. cross your fingers.


If it says anything about having mold prevention, it will prob kill the fish... you can order black silicone from glasscages.com or just google "black aquarium silicone"


----------

